# 7 month old male humping his stuffed dog and leaking semen.



## Crzyclimber (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi all. I have a quick question. For the past few months my dog, who is not neutered, would hump his stuffed dog. I never thought it was an issue, until recently.

He is well socialized and exercised regularly and has never humped other dogs. 

Over the past week we noticed on 2 occasions he got an erection and started leaking a clear fluid. At first I thought it was urine, but, now I’m thinking it is semen.

Ive read that humping for dogs is a normal, but now that he is leaking semen, should I distract him and stop him from doing this? The last thing I want is to walk through the living room and get soggy socks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’ve always discouraged any behavior, I didn’t want my dogs to have. It just boils down to, does the behavior bother you, or not. If it doesn’t, then I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'd be putting the stuffed dog away for awhile.
I'm with Texas Red, don;t let him just"have his way" with anything.

A funny story, well actually embarrassing. I took Finn into Tractor Supply at about the same age as your dog is, and they had these pink and purple rocking ponies for 2-3 year olds for sale on the floor. Let's just say, it was all I could do to stop him from making a complete scene with those rocking ponies. I let a few months go by, before we went into that Tractor Supply again!

At the end of the day, they're still just dogs.


----------



## Crzyclimber (Jun 12, 2021)

thanks for the tips.


----------

